

Shaun the Sheep - 7402

No download sales today? Algorithms not working? Installs going bad? Yeah, me too. That&#x27;s why I end every day watching &quot;Shaun the Sheep,&quot; a stop-motion  animation series from Aardman Animations. (Episodes available various places online.)<p>Shaun is a hacker in the best sense of the word: curious, bright, experimental, fascinated by devices, and willing to take risks.<p>I recommend this addition to the toolbox of things to make one&#x27;s day better.
======
dang
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/571104059861524480](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/571104059861524480)

